# Why did you choose your avatar?



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I find that the avatars people choose often have a lot of symbolic meaning that they may be completely unaware of. So I'm interested in hearing why people say they chose their avatar.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

My avatar is some man named paradox. He got stuck into a time traveling machine for thousands of years where he "never ate. never slept. Never did anything. Just _Existed._" At first he went insane. Then got bored of that. Then he learned how to the dimensions and now can time travel at any place and any time with just his mind.

Basically I chose him as my avatar because I hope that I can stop being crazy and do something with my life.


----------



## Blue Butterfly (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine was chosen for me. I used to have the user name "Hurting" but people did not seem to like that one. Then one of the members suggested that I change it to Cake and use this aviator for a week to see how it fit me. It was a fun experement but now I want to change it. So mine don't represent anything about me. I can't even stand to eat cake. Nasty horrid stuff.


----------



## conformità (Mar 14, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> I find that the avatars people choose often have a lot of symbolic meaning that they may be completely unaware of. So I'm interested in hearing why people say they chose their avatar.


 
i chose mine because it makes me feel calm and relaxed :mellow:


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Because it's my brain.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

Kevinaswell said:


> Because it's my brain.


*Seriously? I didn't know it was your brain :shocked:. Wow, cool.

I picked my avatar because hit-girl was annoying me, Summer's coming in and it's rare I ever have freckles and I'm starting to get them on my nose, the sun was setting and I knew the lighting would look pretty. I also chose it because I look like my mother in it who passed away recently. My smile and my eyes looks like her's, makes me happy instead of sad.

I also don't know how to choose an avatar so I usually go with pics of myself just like I did when I first joined.

What about you Turran? roud:*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I chose my avatar because I love Regina Spektor...I love how she is inside and out!
I love this picture particularly because of it's aesthetics...I've used different pics of Regina Spektor as my avatar though


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

My avatar is part of a short comic. I chose it simply because it amuses me.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I was introduced to the sacred chao (yes chao, not 'cow') in the illuminatus trilogy. That book has a way of getting in your brain and sticking more than most. 

Anyway, the symbol is supposed to illustrate the interrelatedness of order and disorder. 

_"The Sacred Chao is not the Yin-Yang of the Taoists. It is the Hodge-Podge of the Erisians.
And, instead of a Podge spot on the Hodge side, it has a pentagon which symbolizes the Aneristic Principle,
and instead of a Hodge spot on the Podge side, it depicts the Golden Apple of Discordia to symbolize the
Eristic Principle.

The Sacred Chao symbolizes absolutely everything anyone need ever know about absolutely anything,
and more! It even symbolizes everything not worth knowing, depicted by the empty space surrounding
the Hodge-Podge."_

—Malaclypse the Younger, Principia Discordia, Page 00049​


----------



## DaEvil1 (May 6, 2010)

I chose mine because I really liked Gaston in Beauty and the Beast. The only character I liked more, is Belle which is because she's basically me in a girls body, but the whole Gaston character intruiged me in a completely different way. He was portrayed in a very dark way, but no matter how one-sided he might seem, he seemed to still be a 3 dimensional character, and I just love extreme (though real) characters, and Gaston represents that to me.


----------



## HonourThyCat (Jan 16, 2010)

I wish I had a deep and clever answer, but I've got to be honest and say that I chose my avatar because it's pretty. I just think it's a cool picture.

Plus Lady Gaga is awesome on just about every level.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

I love sprinkles.


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

assbiscuits said:


> *What about you Turran? roud:*


I like all my avatars to have symbolic meaning. I find it difficult to choose an avatar just because. My avatar is Ryu from Street Fighter but more specifically Evil Ryu. First off I wanted a gif avatar because I thought Grey's gif avatar was totally awesome. I couldn't find any good ones of normal Ryu but I very much liked this one of Evil Ryu. If you go to Ryu's page on the Street Fighter wiki right now you will find a quote from Ryu at the top of the page that says "_A true warrior fights with skill, not anger!!!_". Evil Ryu arises when Ryu is unable to control his anger and lets go. Here is quote from the Street Fighter Wiki on Evil Ryu:


> if the player matches normal Ryu against Evil Ryu, they have a special pre-match introduction that involves normal Ryu attacking first with a rushing elbow, and then Evil Ryu counterattacking, suggesting a fierce rivarly between the normal Ryu and what supposedly appears to be an "evil clone" of him.


It is a constant internal struggle for Ryu to never give in. I like how in my avatar he is just standing there breathing attempting to tame himself. That's his victory pose by the way. Even after kicking someone's ass, or even theoretically killing someone, he's still filled with great anger.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Basically because I like the Marx brothers. I also wanted something on the lighter side since my signatures are serious.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm a bit of a sadist when it comes to my food.


----------



## KyojiK (Apr 14, 2010)

Because Carl Sagan is a bad ass and I study physics.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

My avatar is me, as an young ENTJ.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

Love is such a big part of my life.

I am hetero so it's a boy and girl. They're facing away from each other because while love keeps them connected and lifts them up in joy and exhilaration, it is ultimately freeing and empowering. With love in your heart and by yourside, you can face the world and fulfill your potential.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

conscius said:


> Love is such a big part of my life.
> 
> I am hetero so it's a boy and girl. They're facing away from each other because while love keeps them connected and lifts them up in joy and exhilaration, it is ultimately freeing and empowering. With love in your heart and by yourside, you can face the world and fulfill your potential.


*Lol, only in this forum would you have to say you're hetero to explain why you picked a male and female love-related picture :tongue:.*


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Because i like the anime Cowboy Bebop, and i like the fact that it is pointing a gun at whomever looks at it.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I chose mine because it looks as if it is a portal to an unknown world. 
:'D


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll let you guess..


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

OO OO OO OO *raises hand eagerly* because you're a..:shocked:

LOL Bob Dylan, one of the best song writers in my opinion, someone I hope I can write as good as one day.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

I connected to my avatar right away. I am a happy little dark creature. I would wear that and stand like that in front of my window as the crows flew by. 

I love the detached heart. This is what I want to do all the time, but notice it only goes as far as arms length. Haha. Jokes on me.

Then, I read about the artist's intent. It was to portray what it felt like separating yourself from unhealthy family members. That sealed the deal for me, almost above the socks and crows.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I chose mine because it is the same colour as my eyes....and the mechanical aspect is sort of symbolic of the way I go about things...and it's shiny:wink:


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I did mine to depict the ISTJ, humdrum sensory side of me that puts restraints on my scattered thoughts. To me, this is a resemblance of the oblivion video game (played it, wasn't to bad), as well as the centred state of the e7. Aside from that, it is a pretty darn catchy quote.


----------



## Nuge (May 1, 2010)

TurranMC said:


> Why do you relate to the character?


Hes Quiet, absent minded (most of the time), loves to sleep and loves cats :laughing:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought it was flippin' adorable. Just like me! =3


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

agokcen said:


> I thought it was flippin' adorable. Just like me! =3


....I can't see a connection there......maybe someone could help me out.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> ....I can't see a connection there......maybe someone could help me out.


What're you tryin' to say? :dry:


----------



## Unega Woya (May 13, 2010)

Because, my name is cherokee meaning for White Dove, and I don't see myself flying around and being free just yet.. only in a cage.


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Three reasons.
It's adorable
I love this character
And I like stuffed animals.

This is like the perfect avatar for me. n.n


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

New avatar...I was looking up MirrorMask on photobucket and came across this...It was inspired by the movie...I really like the style and coloring!


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

agokcen said:


> What're you tryin' to say? :dry:


He probably doesn't know why kids love Cinnamon Toast Crunch, either.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Robatix said:


> He probably doesn't know why kids love Cinnamon Toast Crunch, either.


Or why women buy cranberry juice on every 28th day, why northerly winds are warm--- nope, none of them. Not a clue.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I KNOW who you are! You're Ventolin...right?
I'm so perceptive...I'm so observant!...You are Ventolin, right?


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Anti-Helena said:


> I KNOW who you are! You're Ventolin...right?
> I'm so perceptive...I'm so observant!...You are Ventolin, right?


NO!

I am the imperial guard from Oblivion, he who says 'STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!'.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> NO!
> 
> I am the imperial guard from Oblivion, he who says 'STOP RIGHT THERE CRIMINAL SCUM!'.


I am The Dark Princess! Daughter of The Dark Queen! ...er...I am dark and powerful...fear me!


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

I chose mine because I felt drawn to the masked girl. I don't know whether to read into this or if I just was distracted by the bright colors in this nice little amateur shot:tongue:


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

Because Wavell was kick ass. Seriously.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

It's a screencap I took from one of my favouriite tv series, Poirot :happy:
In the episode the woman looks unusually tall and I love the clothes she wears


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

It's Chun-Li doing her thing. Need I say more?


----------



## Belka (May 15, 2010)

Honestly, I just found my avatar funny. But if you look close enough, I suppose there could be deeper meaning to it...


----------



## Robatix (Mar 26, 2009)

Mr.Katzenjammer said:


> Or why women buy cranberry juice on every 28th day...


Because it's delicious, duh. The real mystery is why women don't buy it more often.










Yum. :9



> why northerly winds are warm...


Mother Nature appreciates irony?


----------



## Granada (May 13, 2010)

i love fairytales and nature...
that's why i choose a fairy with a lady bug on her nose... cute.. :laughing:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

I couldn't think of anything interesting to put as my avatar, so just used this cartoon of my face.


----------



## Etro (May 17, 2010)

I chose this because i read the web comic that it is from and i really like the coloring/simplistic nature of it.


----------



## peterk (Jan 3, 2010)

These are Maxwell's equations, they govern how electricity and magnetism interact when quantum effects are not important. I chose this as my avatar because they are beautiful, unusual, and enigmatic to most people. I got a C in the course.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

HannibalLecter said:


> Because I like it.


gee your so detailed. not. actually I was expecting some paragraph about how meaningful it is to you.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I connected to my avatar right away. I am a happy little dark creature. I would wear that and stand like that in front of my window as the crows flew by.
> 
> I love the detached heart. This is what I want to do all the time, but notice it only goes as far as arms length. Haha. Jokes on me.
> 
> Then, I read about the artist's intent. It was to portray what it felt like separating yourself from unhealthy family members. That sealed the deal for me, almost above the socks and crows.


yours is one of my favourite ones. Theres something about this pic that appeals to me too.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

Misato is one of my favorite anime characters and I want everyone to know I mean no harm. I want peace even.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, I coudln't think what to put on here but wanted to have something. And when I came across this av, I thought, cool... young at heart, dancing, carefree... yep thats like me when I am happy, done.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

It's peaceful. I like to think of it as me in my happy place. Apparently it's scared some people though.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

America is a great character and it was a pleasant sketchy drawing which I always like.


----------



## Iggy Hazard (May 20, 2010)

Chose my av because I drew it meselph and because it lo0ks moar ENFPish than INTJish.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Because until school is over, it's true.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

'cause I like it.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess I can give a non-joke answer this time.

I chose this avatar because I feel that it shows true determination in the picture. For the things that are really important to me, it won't matter if I am actually on fire, I will not give up on it. And I also try to find happiness, even if it is just a tiny glimmer of it, in everything that I do, even when the experience is particularly painful.

Plus it looks wicked-cool. :laughing:


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

because tis I. No fancy specs for this avatar or million dollar gross (literary)

Totters of bamboozled


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a knack for learning bizarre facts, and when I saw this on the "learn something new every day" blog, the snake did it for me. I love everything about this avatar.


----------



## MoonLight (Apr 15, 2010)

The bird is usually the prey of the cat but I took it symbolically that the canary is what would be perceived as the “weaker” entity while the cat is seen as the more “powerful/stronger” party but doesn’t necessarily mean it is going to win/get what it wants. 

Short version it is funny and shows that things are not always what they seem :tongue:


----------



## Big Ted (May 18, 2010)

I guess as this forum was about personality I wanted an image that represented my loving, caring, hug-able big teddy bear part of myself.
I could easily become a Hugaholic


----------



## gunner123 (Apr 8, 2010)

Always thought it would be cool to be a pirate.


----------



## PseudoSenator (Mar 7, 2010)

I was browsing tons of pictures of great world architecture, and I found just that. However, none of it seemed fitting for my icon. Either this caught my eye enough or I was just tired of looking...anyway I'm happy with it at the moment.


----------



## Nuge (May 1, 2010)

tine said:


> America is a great character and it was a pleasant sketchy drawing which I always like.


Pfft, America... Greece ftw roud:


----------



## Crystall (Mar 30, 2010)

My avatar is from a shoot one of my friends did with me when he was testing out some new lighting equipment. He named the image "when thoughts rush in," which I found quite appropriate. ^_^


----------



## SquarePeg61 (Mar 26, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> I have a knack for learning bizarre facts


I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## JTG1984 (May 25, 2010)

Because I thought it was "artsy".

Plus I like animal cruelty. 

J/K


----------



## obz900 (Mar 29, 2010)

My current avatar I chose because Law and Order: SVU is awesome.


----------



## Flipit (Nov 13, 2009)

Because I shot it myself :wink:


----------



## autumnalone (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm not quite sure why I chose my avatar, but I'll try to pinpoint it.

I love birds, and the colors of this European Bee-Eater were just incredible. I suppose I think it could be appropriate for a personality-type forum because I firmly believe that I can be quite an individual even when a member of a common group, much like this species of bird. This bee-eater is a very common species, and yet they're so bright! (they're also not sexually dimorphic)

Then again, I might be reading too far into the whole thing.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I like this artist. :happy: Reiko Shimizu.

And I like the clothes..
In the original, it really looks like it is made of wool


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

I know how much you hate bumped threads but fuck you Turran, I'm doing it anyway. And I figured I'd give an explanation since I'm sure this one is going to make people think, "WTF?"

First of all, I am not anywhere to be found in this picture. I chose it because that kid is *THE MAN*.

Actually, this came from It Ain’t Chemo™, a Las Vegas-based charity organization for cancer patients. They made an appearance at the UFC Expo in Vegas and the kids got to pose for pictures with the UFC girls, among other things.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

my current avatar, I chose because it is a place I go to when I need peace and quiet, it's one of my happy places.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I chose my avatar, because it's from one of my favorite animes, Berserk.

...and if you've ever seen me angry, you'll also know why the avatar fits; but it's not something I'm proud of.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

It's my dog in a bathrobe, I'm not really sure what else to say.


----------



## Elli (Jun 8, 2010)

Because I love Cats musical.


----------



## OctoberSkye (Jun 3, 2010)

Because Helena Bonham Carter is awesome. And I love this photo of her. I love her hair, and her expression, and herrr. :laughing:/fangirl


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

Cause its me.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Because just like me she's cute (lols) and yet again caught out by the rain.. but despite the fact that she faces hiccups in her life 24/7 and that the sun rarely shines, there will be something ...out there ...that will make it all worthwhile. Like perhaps several layers of blankets and no real reason to get up out of bed before 11am, well except maybe to pee but that will only be temporary. ^__^


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Because it's the person I named myself after. :mellow:


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

As a child I saw a bucktooth goat, took pity on it & vowed to grow up & be a goat dentist. So my avatar represents my dream. My passionate vision. Seriously, I saw the pic online, chuckled & saved it.


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

I chose mine because I like it roud:


----------



## DouglasMl (Nov 3, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I find that the avatars people choose often have a lot of symbolic meaning that they may be completely unaware of. So I'm interested in hearing why people say they chose their avatar.


The main "symbolic" meaning of my avatar is that I'm pretty straightforward about myself, what I look like, and my basic personality. (yes, this particular avatar is a photo of myself.)


----------



## mikeus (Aug 11, 2009)

I think I've changed my avatar three or four times in the past six months, so this is just my latest one.

I chose it because I recently became a *huge* fan of the scifi TV show _Caprica. _More specifically, I really enjoy the science behind the show (it's a mixture of cognitive neuroscience and computer programming), because a lot what's done is theoretically possible. Anyway, I guess that's the "latent" content of my avatar.

The "manifest" reasons are: attractive girl and awesome scifi show.


----------



## Dallas (Nov 7, 2009)

Because it's a symbolic representation of myself in one of the moments that people usually don't see, as well as a literal portrait.


----------



## Linus (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm reliving my childhood...


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

I like the calmness of a tropical atmosphere and I like when the sun rises/sets. I tend to be attracted to these types of pictures.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

My current avatar, I thought, best represented how I have been feeling after I started trying to be a happier person. roud:


----------



## DestinyStarX (Jun 18, 2010)

It has a gun :mellow:


----------



## jinkies (Jun 19, 2010)

Uh.
I like tattoos. Yep.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

The character of Bobby Peru is one of the most intensely violent and insane in the whole film_ Wild at Heart._ And that's saying something because most of them are violent and insane. But he has a certain seductive intensity about him that I like, even though I wouldn't imitate him IRL.


----------



## wanory (Jan 6, 2010)

I chose my avatar because I'm a big fan of the UFC and I chose one of the referees from it since 9w8s are often referred to as The Referees.


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

Because 'The Informers' was one of the best movies I ever saw.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Because it goes with my username.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

DestinyStarX said:


> It has a gun :mellow:


Not just that but Fumoffu was a damned good show.


----------



## Wake (Aug 31, 2009)

I change mine daily for some odd reason, its a self expression thing of mine. But they're sometimes funny parts of shows I think make good avatars like the one I'm going to put up soon of Al Gore's depiction of Man Bear Pig.

On other occasions I maybe feeling like showing an amazing moment in a show like DBZ of many years ago when Vegeta made a self-sacrifice because he finally realized others were what really mattered in life.

Others are an introspective view on issues, as the picture may have a deeper meaning to myself


----------



## Silver Phoenix (Jun 8, 2010)

Matches my user name because I would go insane otherwise.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 5, 2009)

Beecause I like "A clockwork orange".


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

I like D&D and I absolutely love Drow (while I hate elves, the "tree hugger" type). Do you want more INTJ than a Drow? :laughing:


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

Only character art that exists for this book by John C. Wright.


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

icihgo is awesome

he represents some of the ways i see myself


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

Colorful, see-through fruits as opposed to the usual sometimes "depressing" avatars that I have. I like them roud:


----------



## jasonm (May 24, 2010)

As an aspiring writer and someone who loves fantasy, I find this avatar to be in great harmony with these two factors. 

The opening of the tree, and the world that lies within, symbolizes to me the amazing potential that lies within us all - and the stories that lie within me! 


:wink:


----------



## Marcus2x2 (Mar 1, 2010)

I chose my avatar as I liked the reflective nature of the subject. I spend too much time thinking and analysing.


----------



## StandardLawyer (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine is Simple. It states my name and it's really simplistic. Straight to the point and direct.
And there's an edge to it with the bits of white in the black background


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I must prove that I haz reh reconz!


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

I just love abstract art. I love that many different interpretations can come out of them.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Well i picked this one because its funny. The one i shall pick next will just be the image that represents my next username.


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I think it's funny. I like the somewhat absurd idea of dividing a Unicorn up like some more mundane (or you know real) animal like a cow. That and one the cuts is made of superglue. There needed to be something to hold all those magics and dreams together.


----------



## WickedWitch (Jul 7, 2010)

My avatar isn't really symbolic of anything, I just picked it because it matched my username.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Because the darker things in life tend to appeal to me.
And because Death is such an intriguing concept.


----------



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

Not sure. I guess because I associate myself with many social aspects explored in the anime that the character comes from—Genshiken—and more-so with that specific character.


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Now i picked this avatar because it matches my username.


----------



## Ming (Apr 7, 2010)

Uhh. The avatar is me?


----------



## Time to Paradox (May 17, 2010)

Ming said:


> Uhh. The avatar is me?


Well, why did you choose your avatar to be yourself when an avatar is meant to be an archetype of one's self?


----------



## unordinaryone (May 17, 2010)

Because I looked at the trees and I realized that they all came to points, and the little branches came to points, and the houses came to point. I thought, 'Oh! Everything has a point, and even if it doesn't, then there's still a point to it.'"

Secretely I hoped that one day someone would recognize the character from my avatar and think I'm either a bit interesting or at least be prompted to see the 1971 animated film " The Point " by Harry Nilsson


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

My current one is from one of my favourite movies, "Ever After". 
I like this avatar because:
I like Drew Barrymore, the whole fairytale feel of the movie, the romantic aspect, the costume she is wearing is lovely and feminine (the way women should be), and the wings that da Vinci made for her in the movie. What can I say? I am a real girlie girl who is a hopeless romantic. Movies like this make me let out big sighs.


----------



## nat2424 (May 3, 2009)

Because its me and it looks cool :tongue: Well I guess its not really an avatar though?


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

I chose mine because it is a picture I took in my back yard. I really connect with it on some level. I love any flower that grows on a cactus, it is like the rose/thorn thing but more poignant, in a way. 
It is as if the cactus, off-putting with its sharp spines, is yearning to be touched, just once.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Because it matches my username.


----------



## kiwigrl (Apr 27, 2010)

I like it skycloud86. I love blue skies. Heck I just love the colour blue.:happy:


----------



## GoldenRatio (Aug 2, 2013)

Had to resurrect this thread...so interesting...

Mine is a screenshot of one of the first things I programmed on my own. It was supposed to be a screensaver, but I never programmed any colors "disappearing" so eventually it was just a collection of colored pixels that constantly replaced each other. I made ten versions and took almost 200 screenshots...I'll probably use a bunch of them...


----------



## Judis (Jul 28, 2013)

I chose this one, not because that it represents me somehow, 
but because I feel at ease knowing that people can see that and not me.
However, I find that people don't know what I am even if I SPELL It out for them...


----------



## nocturnalDeath (Aug 6, 2013)

I chose mine because Karkat is one of my favorite characters in Homestuck, and because I thought it was fitting. He has a lot of hidden sides to him that he keeps from others and I feel the same right now.


----------



## rawrmosher (Apr 22, 2013)

Choose this cause I'm a pretty big fan of breathe carolina and it looks cool


----------



## Cheesecoffee (Mar 22, 2012)

Lions are majestic and are a symbol of strength both physically and spiritually


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Me and @dizzycactus! :blushed:


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Because I'm like a very smart cat. I lounge around when I can but I try hard when I must.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Because I like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Its a reference to the excessive amount of clubs and bars who play disco/pop/dance music in my area. My current dancing skeletons avatar is a reference to the fact people who dance to disco seem braindead to me.


----------



## chessio (Jul 18, 2012)

Because *I* drew it and I'm awesome!!! AAAAAHHH!!


----------



## Purple Lemon (Jul 20, 2013)

I chose mine because it's a picture I made.
And because it's how I see myself, and how a lot of my friends see me.
And that's an image I'm proud of.
(And yeah, that is me in the picture)


----------



## stillakidatheart (Sep 13, 2012)

Because I thought the art was intriguing. Mistaken Identity, the title was called. By Ken Wong. ^^


----------



## Rainbow (Aug 30, 2010)

because it sucked.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

John Frusciante looks suave.


----------



## Light_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

_That character represents me a lot (and, a little, my view of the world, at least at the beginning of the story). 
I also love his pose: he looks serious but intriguing at the same time. _


----------



## Cyeran (Jul 20, 2013)

that guy is one of my heroes


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Reminds me of someone I find it hard to forget.


----------



## Fievel (Jul 9, 2013)

Just recently rediscovered my buddy from way back.


----------

